

Ask HN: What site provides pre-beta signup/notification pages as a service? - code177

I remember a few months ago somebody posted a link to a site that provided pre-beta splash page hosting and email notifications package as a service. I can't for the life of me remember the name, nor find it. Any ideas?
======
tbgvi
I think Prefinery is what you're looking for? <http://www.prefinery.com>

------
smoody
<http://www.unbounce.com>

------
dholowiski
This seems like something so simple to set up that a typical hacker wouldn't
want to pay for it, in my opinion. I'd be interested to hear what other people
think.

